# Top 3 lottery pick or 8th seed in playoffs



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Just curious everyone...Would you rather see the Knicks get a top 3 lottery pick or them be the 8th seed and get knocked out in round one of the playoffs?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

8th seed cuz i hate the knicks


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I've been rooting for Top 3 lottery pick. Get Dwight Howard and trade him to like the Jazz for Romain Sato and three future un-protected first round picks...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Lottery or BUST!!!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

^Agreed.Lottery because Knicks wont make playoffs anyway and would settle for a marginal pick.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd rather take a top 3 lottery pick if I were NY any day. Maybe pick up Pavel, Okafor, or even a PG like Felton or Gordon...


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Lets hope for a #1*

Hell, We need as much help as possible. We must rebuild through the draft.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

win now, suck later. we've sucked for too long.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Further thinking of the question, I came up with this thought. Even if the Knicks had a top 3 pick, they would find a way to screw it up. Or if they did get it right, keep the pick on the bench in favor of the Harringtons, Thomas and Wards of the world. Layden and Chaney would have Lebron James at the 3 spot, in their infinite wisdom, while before our very eyes he is blossoming at the point. The Knicks have the highest payroll in the league right now, and I honestly don't see them winning another game in this month of November. That being said, Sweeney still can't get playing time on a last place team, even though other veteran teams in the NBA continue to showcase there rookies and second year players on a nightly basis. Where is it written NY can't play their young players? I'd rather go thru the growing pains with them, than see the USUAL SUSPECTS, blow games in the clutch on a nightly basis...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With Milos Vujanic coming over next year, the Knicks need a swing man in the draft. I would trade down for multiple picks if the pick is very high, because we have the chance to get better much faster than if we just draft Dwight Howard and then leave him on the bench. 

We need to see what we have in Lampe and Sweetney before we draft another big guy to throw into this logjam.

They need a swingman and a real back-up PG to Vujanic. 

If we could get two picks and get Antoine Wright and Jameer Nelson that would be a perfect draft for the Knicks. A swingman to take over for Houston pretty soon and a back-up PG that is good enough to start on other teams.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Romain Sato and Sasha Vujcic you mean!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Knick draft*

If the Knicks would sacrifice this year,play Sweets,lampe and Williams ,bring Vujanic overand hope Dyss can regain his all star form,this team is really one solid draft from being competitive in the near future...

I just hope mamgement doesnt go after Van X or do something silly to get crawford...


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Knick draft*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> If the Knicks would sacrifice this year,play Sweets,lampe and Williams ,bring Vujanic overand hope Dyss can regain his all star form,this team is really one solid draft from being competitive in the near future...
> 
> I just hope mamgement doesnt go after Van X or do something silly to get crawford...


Whos Van X?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Or James White if he plays good this year?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Van X*

sorry...Van X=Nick Van Exel


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok thanks for clearing that up


----------

